# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Spring Extravaganza Competition 2016 Signups

## spellbee2

It's officially spring, and the weather isn't the only thing that's heating up - so is the spirit of competition (or something like that). And it's been 3 months since the last comp, which everyone pretty much agreed was the proper cooldown period. So LET'S DO THIS!

If you're new to the whole lucid competition scene, check out my last competition here, and Sensei's previous 3 competitions here, here, and here. Rules will be pretty much unchanged from last competition.

Current plan is to start the competition Sunday, April 10th, through Sunday, April 24th, but I'm open to suggestions if it presents a problem for enough people.

So post here with what league you'd like to join, as well as your lucid dream frequency (1/night, 1/week, 1/month, etc). To help, I've provided a general guideline for league placement, though I may ask you to move up or down a league if you might be over/under the rest of the league.

*Expert League* - 1 lucid/2 nights to 1+ lucids/night
Sensei
dolphin
obfusc8
Hukif

*Intermediate League* - 1 lucid/week to 1 lucid/3 nights
spellbee2
KestrelKat
OneUp
cooleymd
imazu
Ctharlhie
ExothermReacton
JadeGreen
FryingMan
Spock

*Beginner League* - less than 1 lucid/week
lunagoddess
DannyCool
KingCobra
Pickman
JoshMcNaught
Smudgefish
BlairBros
SenrPF
MadzAssassin
Hirondelle
patches
BadAssLongCoat

Please be sure to sign up *ONLY* if you are fairly certain that you can contribute for the entire length of the competition. We don't want a repeat of last competition, where some teams were at a several-member disadvantage due to non-participation (Pickman/LiLeila for Lucid President 2016).

Lastly, be sure to spread this as much as possible - the more people that join, the better. Signups will be open until *April 8th*. Operators are standing by, so sign up now!

----------


## Sensei

Hello. I shall sign up for the expert league.  :wink2:

----------


## lunagoddess

Yay!  I love competitions even though I did horrible last time.  I will sign up for the beginner league, please.  I average about 1 LD per month or less

----------


## KestrelKat

Sign me up for Intermediate!

----------


## LiLeila

This can give me some motivation! So I want to join as well. I think to beginners, on average I have 1 LD every 10 days but I had a break now so I'm not sure if this will still be that frequent.

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join the expert league. I average 1 lucid/night.

I could use some motivation to work on my control and stabilization.  ::wizard::

----------


## Ginsan

My average is about once a night. I'd like to join the expert league.

Cuz that's what I am...

An expert





















 ::fro::

----------


## OneUp

Sign me up for the intermediate league. Been off my game for a while and I know this comp will definitely help. I'll be able to fully participate this time haha.

Lets do this  :mwahaha:

----------


## cooleymd

I will sign up Intermediate
Current count 0-3 per weekend, average approximately 1.25 /week

I really hate that these things start at 8pm on Sunday and end the same

Why not start at evening on a Friday and then end 16 days latter on a Sunday

----------


## imazu

Sign me up for Intermediate please!~ I get one lucid every 3-4 nights

----------


## Sensei

Man, I had 2 super fun lucids last night. Can't wait for the competition. Gonna be the best comp ever for me, and hopefully everyone else. Record breaking nights for all of us!!!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i would love to participate but i leaving for vacation on the 17th so i cant finish. and you wouldnt start the comp earlier right? couldnt participate the last comp too -.- damn maybe next time then but i will subscribe and follow you guys here. might be an interesting event  :wink2:

----------


## DannyCool

I am new to all this and I would definitely like to go for the beginner league.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Yes! These are such great motivation. I'd like to join the intermediate league, please  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Perfect! I needed some motivation to train my lucid skills and there we have it. It is fairly stupid considering that I haven't been very active on lucid dreaming in the last time but I would like to join the intermediate league. On the other hand I still have a few days to get used to it again. May this competition be as enjoyable as the last one! ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

Well I did promise myself I'd try a competition. Drop me in the intermediate league if you will please.

----------


## KingCobra

I'll just go for it... Put me in the Beginner League.

----------


## LiLeila

Actually I won't be able to participate in this comp this time... :c Sorry for that. Maybe next time if my life will be more routine.

----------


## Pickman

Hi, I'd like to sign up for this again.  I haven't had a lucid dream in ages, so I guess that puts me in beginner league.

----------


## FryingMan

There is such an awesome cast of characters already signing up!   I'll have to think about it.   Dreams just barely starting to return, and I will have 2 more weeks of jet-lag coming up starting tomorrow.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions!

----------


## obfusc8

Just got back from two weeks in China and can barely remember my password let alone my dreams...  :smiley:  ...but there's time before this starts to get back on track, so sign me up for Expert league again.  ::dreamerchair::

----------


## DannyCool

Any more beginners? I am just relying on remembering a couple of non-lucid fragments for my points and encouraging others which I believe gets points too. I might go lucid once. That would be amazing!

----------


## Habba

What the heck, put me in the beginners leauge. My lucid is coming very soon!

----------


## KestrelKat

My goal is that next time, I'll be able to say "sign me up for expert league!"
Gotta get back into really monitoring my awareness until then.

----------


## Smudgefish

Can you put me down for the Beginner League??

Any extra motivation is very welcome.

----------


## FryingMan

OK, I'll sign up for intermediate.   Lifetime average 1LD/7 nights, but it's always much more bursty than that (both cold and hot spells).  No LDs in all of March, and I'll still be jet lagged for the start of the comp.    However, last night I had some more vivid & present non-lucids, and one where the subject of LDing came up explicitly (and fogelbise made a guest appearance in one!), so I may be on the way back.

----------


## BlairBros

What the heck, I've always wanted to join one of these competitions so may as well seize the chance now  :smiley: . I guess I will have to go in beginner as my lucidity rate is, well, bad hehe  :tongue2:

----------


## SenrPF

It is the first time I join a competition like this!  :smiley: 

I think it will serve as *motivation* for me and at the same time I hope to *learn* something and have *fun*!  :;-): 

As my level of lucidity is very low, I think I should be at the level of beginners. 

Regards

----------


## Ginsan

Please sign me out of the competition, I don't feel like doing it anymore

----------


## MadzAssassin

Sign me up for beginners league  :wink2: 

Only had 2 lucids but recall at least 2-7 dreams a night vividly. Hoping this competition will give a boost  :wink2: 

Plus, it starts on my birthday.

----------


## Hirondelle

Another beginner here! Let's do this!

My recall has been really bad for the past three weeks or so, but I really want to get things going again. 

I'll start writing my dreams in a DJ here today, to be able to join in this competition.

I've been lucid twice in December, once in January, twice in February and once in March. My LD-count is on 8 because of the 2 LD's I had some years ago that I remember well and in which I did what I'd set out to do.... this has not happened this year yet.

----------


## DannyCool

> Sign me up for beginners league 
> 
> Only had 2 lucids but recall at least 2-7 dreams a night vividly. Hoping this competition will give a boost 
> 
> Plus, it starts on my birthday.



My birthday is on April 11th the day when we will be reporting our first round of dreams! Hope you all get lots of points that day to make my birthday special. ::muffin::

----------


## Habba

Lots of people participating, this will be great.

----------


## patches

Mmm, been debating about this, but I guess yeah, sign me up for the beginner league please.  :smiley:  Haven't had a lucid in the past month, though I have had lucids at an average of twice a week once. I have no idea how things'll pan out this time.

----------


## Hukif

Hmmm, may I join in? Yep? Nope?

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

I hope I'm not too late, still the 8th here, actually I don't think it's the 9th anywhere yet :3

I guess I want to start in Beginner league. I have only 3 solid LDs to go by and they are around once each fortnight.

Just checked back here to see how it all works and it sounds really exciting!

I'm feeling really close to my next lucid and have 2 days off as this all kicks off too!  ::D:

----------


## DannyCool

> Hmmm, may I join in? Yep? Nope?



Yes.  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

> Current plan is to start the competition Sunday, April 10th, through Sunday, April 24th
> Signups will be open until *April 8th*.



tis already April 9th on the other side of the international dead line

where are: rules /  tasks / new thread?

----------


## Spock

I don't know how, while lurking around, I still missed this thread until today (had no time to post for the last 1.5 weeks)...

Anyway, I really hope I'm not too late to join (since it's the 8th here for ~9 more hours)!
I guess I qualify for the Intermediate League - had lucids during 7 nights in March (so every ~4.5 nights), and in the 8 nights of April had lucids during 3 nights (so nearly every 2 nights).

This would be my first competition (assuming I'm not too late) - very exciting indeed  ::D: 

Edit:
Forgot my lucid count - Jan: 11, Feb: 7, March: 13, first 8 nights of April: 8.

----------


## Habba

> I don't know how, while lurking around, I still missed this thread until today (had no time to post for the last 1.5 weeks)...
> 
> Anyway, I really hope I'm not too late to join (since it's the 8th here for ~9 more hours)!
> I guess I qualify for the Intermediate League - had lucids during 7 nights in March (so every ~4.5 nights), and in the 8 nights of April had lucids during 3 nights (so nearly every 2 nights).
> 
> This would be my first competition (assuming I'm not too late) - very exciting indeed 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot my lucid count - Jan: 11, Feb: 7, March: 13, first 8 nights of April: 8.



I don't see why you couldn't sign up!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Oh, supposed to post our lucid dream frequency. Forgot about that. 
1.4 lucids a night for the last like year or so. Since starting lucid dreaming I am at .87 lucids a night. Also, looks like I am gonna have to step up and beat Hukif this tournament.  :smiley:  this should be awesome and fun. 





> I don't know how, while lurking around, I still missed this thread until today (had no time to post for the last 1.5 weeks)...
> 
> Anyway, I really hope I'm not too late to join (since it's the 8th here for ~9 more hours)!
> I guess I qualify for the Intermediate League - had lucids during 7 nights in March (so every ~4.5 nights), and in the 8 nights of April had lucids during 3 nights (so nearly every 2 nights).
> 
> This would be my first competition (assuming I'm not too late) - very exciting indeed 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot my lucid count - Jan: 11, Feb: 7, March: 13, first 8 nights of April: 8.



Don't forget to hit the "what's new" button and "only sleep and dreaming posts" it will tell you all the threads updated since your last visit!

----------


## Spock

> Don't forget to hit the "what's new" button and "only sleep and dreaming posts" it will tell you all the threads updated since your last visit!



Thanks for the advice! I usually just look at the "New Forum Threads" and "New Forum Posts" sections on the main page of the forum (plus of course my subscriptions). I'm pretty sure I saw this thread there - but I guess I assumed it's the "old" Sweet '16 Competition thread instead and didn't bother to check...

----------


## cooleymd

> I don't know how, while lurking around, I still missed this thread until today (had no time to post for the last 1.5 weeks)...
> 
> Anyway, I really hope I'm not too late to join (since it's the 8th here for ~9 more hours)!



pleaded Spock, as he boarded is makeshift outrigger and began rowing from the Marshall Islands quickly towards Hawaii  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> Hmmm, may I join in? Yep? Nope?







> Anyway, I really hope I'm not too late to join (since it's the 8th here for ~9 more hours)!







> I hope I'm not too late, still the 8th here, actually I don't think it's the 9th anywhere yet :3



I'm in Eastern Time zone, so it's not too late, you have 1 minute.  :Cheeky: 

Just kidding, I'm planning on putting up the rules in the morning (in about 8-9 hours). If you really need to know them, they're pretty much gonna be the same as last competition's.

----------


## KestrelKat

I forgot my frequency again, sorry. It's about 1 lucid a week to 4 Lucius a week on a good motivated week.  But I've only had 1 in the last three weeks from stress and other factors.  I never know what to expect from a competition week though DX   Usually on the better side.

----------


## spellbee2

Ladies and gentlemen, we are go! 
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...on-2016-a.html

----------

